# Green Dragon Adventure is seeking gamers.



## greendragon123 (Apr 10, 2013)

The problem: Demons have proven victorious after the last Great War against the armies of dark elves. Now they desire more power and surface the Lands of Bavidirian scorching and killing everything in their way. Most of the towns and villages have been destroyed and the races of the lands are forced to unite in the free city of Rondor. It is the last town of hope to save that of mankind.You are an adventurer seeking a way to make it in this world and hoping to survive the turmoil’s ahead. Come to www at greendragonadventure dot com​Green Dragon Adventure is a Fantasy Strategy Play by Post Game.​​​​​*Do I have to be on certain days or times in the week to play this game?​*​You come in whenever you have time. There is no specific time to play the game.​​​


----------

